# Eclipse remote workspace



## Civilazi (13. Mrz 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe meinen workspace auf einem Rechner, auf den ich per sftp zugreifen kann. Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, mit diesem workspace lokal zu programmieren? Da sind halt Libraries und Dokus dazu, die es nur auf dem remote-Rechner gibt. 

Vielen Dank schonmal!

EDIT: Perfekt wäre, wenn ich das Programm dann auch dort ausführen (der run... dialog) könnte.


----------



## Andgalf (13. Mrz 2012)

Also ich kenne da zwar keine Möglichkeit ... aber warum arbeitest du nicht mit SVN oder Github?


----------



## Civilazi (13. Mrz 2012)

Weil mir das nichts bringt. Auf dem entfernten Rechner gibt es eine Library, die ich nutzen muss, die aber den Rechner nicht verlassen darf. Also muss ich sozusagen dort programmieren. 

Wenn ich das Programm noch dort starten könnte, wäre das ein Traum... andernfalls müsste ich das irgendwie umständlich per ssh machen. Gibt wenigstens keine GUI


----------



## Andi_CH (13. Mrz 2012)

Hm unter Windows ist mir nichts bekannt, aber unter X11 (Unix, Linux ...) kann man beim starten einer Applikation angeben wo das Display erscheinen soll. Ob das bei jeder geht, weiss ich allerdings auch nicht.

Für Windowsumgebungen fällt mir auf die Schnelle nur ein, dass man das mit VPN und einer Freigabe erreichen könnte.


----------



## Civilazi (13. Mrz 2012)

Das sind beides Linuxmaschinen. Aber deinen Post verstehe ich trotzdem nicht 

EDIT: Oder meinst du quasi das Starten von eclipse mit ssh -X, dass das Fenster hier erscheint? Müsste theoretisch funktionieren, aber praktisch ist das doch megalangsam.


----------



## HoaX (13. Mrz 2012)

Dann nutze halt RDP oder VNC kannst ja über SSH tunneln.
Oder nutzt sshfs und mountest den fremden Rechner, wobei damit dann eigentlich auch die Lib den anderen Rechner verlässt.


----------



## Wildcard (14. Mrz 2012)

Civilazi hat gesagt.:


> Das sind beides Linuxmaschinen.


Und du hast offensichtlich SSH Zugriff. Dann mounte doch einfach den entfernten Rechner über SSH und leg den Eclipse Workspace dorthin. Dann läuft Eclipse lokal transparent auf dem remote Workspace.


----------

